# Canon 6 Mark ii 'release without shutter' option?



## cristoo (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi,

I have an old Nikon lens that I'm using on my Canon 6D Mark ii for stop motion animation.

I get an error err 01, saying the camera lost communication with lens. 


For my purposes I don't need communication between the camera and the lens and would like to manual focus 


I am trying the fix this gentleman shows @1:25 in the youtube video below, 







and to cover the sensor in my Nikon lens with electrical tape.


Yet when I go to the custom function III tab, I can't find any 'release without shutter' option. 

The closest I can find is LENS AF, with AF Stop, and 7 other options. 

Will any of these options give the same result of 'release without shutter', for example if I choose AF Stop, or AE Lock? 


Thankyou for your time, any advice would be welcome.


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2020)

What adaper are you using?


----------



## cristoo (Dec 16, 2020)

It's all good now. It was the adapter. It had a sensor on it. I removed it. It works.


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2020)

cristoo said:


> It's all good now. It was the adapter. It had a sensor on it. I removed it. It works.



Grand, I've got an old FD lens that's been hard converted to EF mount by The Lens Doctor. I hadn't had that issue so wondered if you had a converter with AF,as you should only be getting that message when the camera is expecting a signal back from the lens.

Glad it's sorted anyway!


----------

